# What Can I Do To Blur Out Everything in This Photo Except the Dog?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't have any experience at all with manipulating photos, never got into photoshop or anything like that.  I have uploaded this photo onto the LunaPic site and can't figure out what to do with the tools they provide there.



I spend a lot of time just trying to remove everything that's not the dog, but wind up cutting off parts of his fur, etc.  I don't care if the background stays blue on top and gray on the bottom, just want to get rid of hands, glasses, and other things that were in the garage at the time.

Any tips on what tools would make this easy?  Thanks for any advice.

https://www110.lunapic.com/editor/


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

Well, since the left hand is covering the pup's shoulder, it gets a bit iffy

But I'll try some cut/paste


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

Had to adlib a bit....

Whatcha think?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2019)

I think it's great Gary, thank you!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

Came in a bit tighter in places, but gotta quit now, go for our walk
I could fiddle with this for hours if I let myself


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time Gary, it looks wonderful!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

Well, if it works for you

It works for me

If you have some time, fiddle a bit with *gimp*
It's a free download


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks Gary, but I'm not even knowledgeable enough to fiddle with something like gimp.  I would need exact step by step directions to do anything like that.  Years ago I tried to learn on my own and play with stuff like that, and was never successful, technophobe for life I guess.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

Well, I started with MS-paint
Learned a bit
Then, a fellow member of the poster site we belonged told me about *GIMP*
Very intimidating at first
But
If you play with (click on) just two tools
*Zoom* and *Smudge*
You'll be able to do many things you want
Click on *zoom* and move your mouse over the pic and left click...magic happens

Click on *smudge* and move your mouse over the pic and hold the left button down, then scroll...magic happens

Double click those tools for more options, like zooming back out


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 9, 2019)

There is a program that I have called Oil Painting on my I Pad.

That works pretty good with the type of photo shown because you can fill in the surroundings and leave the photo intact and it looks like a painting.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 1, 2020)

Here he is , turned  into a painting, using Photobucket.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks @Happyflowerlady


----------

